# Now I'm even more confused....



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

Wife has been gone now 2 weeks and out of nowhere I get a text last night....

"Hi, wondering if you have had any clarity about what is happening. Everything is still new and if you are still in limbo I understand. Do you want to talk anytime soon?"

Ummm... she left me! not the other way around! Why does the above sound like she is waiting for me to make the divorce move?

Called her.

Talked for two hours. Talks like she wants to divorce one second, then answers "I don't know" when I ask if she wants to work on the marriage.

I'm losing patience with her as I'm starting to learn who *I* am through all this and it seems that this is exactly what she wants to happen. *Me* to tell her it's done.

What the h*ll???


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Tell her that you are making an appointment for marriage counseling, and you need to know what day and time works best for her. You both owe it to your marriage to do everything you can to save it. That way, if it ends, you at least tried.

Good luck!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

frigginlost said:


> Wife has been gone now 2 weeks and out of nowhere I get a text last night....
> 
> "Hi, wondering if you have had any clarity about what is happening. Everything is still new and if you are still in limbo I understand. Do you want to talk anytime soon?"
> 
> ...


I don't understand the reason - but it seems common that "they" don't want to be the ones to officially end things. I often wonder if it allows them to tell everyone that "I didn't file - HE did." Not sure...

You said she sounds like she wants to end it - and says "I dont' know" about wanting to talk it over. Sounds like she's done. Sorry...


----------



## totallyconfused (Mar 20, 2009)

It's hard to tell without more info on your conversation, but another interpretation is that she is trying to be "kind" and "let you down gently" after "giving you time to realize the marriage is over".

And those quotes are to convey my disbelief in her "decency."


----------



## frigginlost (Oct 5, 2011)

It gets better....

I have basically gone dark. I had not heard from her in 3 days and then I get a text last night asking if I had put together a spreadsheet on splitting the bills (I had said I was going too). She then said if not, maybe we should get together over the weekend to do it.

Told her I had plans (which I do) and I dont want to do bills over the weekend. She then said how much do "we" have in the bank. Whatever....

She is done... and I am getting there. 19 years.... gone.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry

Take half out of the bank now and create a new account under your name.


----------

